# Cajun Night at The North Florida gathering



## eman (Mar 4, 2012)

I think this year i am going to let the folks attending the gathering, pick what we will cook for Fri. Night at the North Florida gathering.

 If you are attending please take time to enter your opinion.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 4, 2012)

Done!


----------



## bamafan (Mar 4, 2012)

Done. Joel and I make a quarum. Voting over !


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2012)

Opinions are like....... well you know the story..... Done............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

What no mud bugs? Bummer!


----------



## eman (Mar 4, 2012)

No one has said no mud bugs . That will be a wait and see item . All depends on the price and size come time to head east.


----------

